# Lyme disease transmission?



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Just received this e-mail concerning contracting lyme disease through the handling or consumption of venison.....Any merit to this?

Thanks,

Neal
---------------------------------------------------------------------
Hi guys, while I applaud your efforts, I hope someone in your organization has thought to address the Lime Tick disease problem. Both my father and Mother-n-law caught lymes from either preparing or eating venison. Many people do not seem to be aware of the potential for blood to blood transmit ion from a nick or cut when preparing meat for consumption nor the chance of contraction the disease by eating the game rare... neither of them ever seemed to have been bitten, both contracted the disease which went undetected for far too long causing a wide variety of serious ailments. Both of them required IV drip antibiotics for Six months to a year, and even now continue to suffer from the after effects of the disease. They both did have compromised immune systems one with Lupus and the other with Diabetes, however, they may cave caught Lyme's in any event. So I would suggest that the meat be screened before distribution.


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

Lyme disease is a blood bourne infection caused by the pathongen Borrelia burdorferi. Most human cases are caused by the bite of a Ixodes vector (tick). Blood to blood contact with an infected animal is a possible mode of transmission, bypassing the need for a Ixodes vector. It is highly unlikely in a healthy idividual that Lyme disease could be acquired through the eating of infected rare game, but not impossible. 

Steve, Clinical Microbiology major, NMU


----------



## Ferg (Dec 17, 2002)

That being the case - would not a proper cooking of the meat take care of the blood borne 'stuff' - 

ferg.....<<<<< NOT a Clinical Microbiology anything - just wondering


----------



## pikedevil (Feb 11, 2003)

Ferg said:


> That being the case - would not a proper cooking of the meat take care of the blood borne 'stuff' -


Proper cooking will kill the organism, however when preparing raw meat or gutting and butchering an infected animal the oppurtunity is there for the organism to enter your bloodstream if you were to have an open cut on your hands. Wearing latex gloves is a simple precaution to take when gutting or working with raw meat.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Thanks for the info Pikedevil!!!!  

Neal


----------



## Fierkej (Dec 21, 2001)

Hello Neal,
Discussions occurred between personnel of the Michigans DNR Wildlife Disease Lab, Michigan Dept. of Community Health, and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) in Atlanta, Georgia concerning your statements on The Michigan Sportsman Forums. 
Experts in the Lyme disease field of study said that the risk of contracting Lyme disease from consuming venison is extremely low. Individuals with compromised immune systems would be at greater risk. Individuals should take proper precautions when processing deer such as wearing gloves and cooking all meat thoroughly. If there were some bacterial present (such as the causative agent for Lyme disease, Borrelia burgdorferi), cooking meat to an internal temperature of 160 degrees F would kill the organism.
By far the most likely route of transmission is via the bite of an Ixodes tick (in Michigan, Ixodes scapularis). The nymphal stage is the most likely stage to bite humans and due to the fact this life stage is extremely small, people oftentimes dont see them. Adult Ixodes ticks can also transmit the disease but these are larger ticks and more likely to be seen by the person.
Wildlife species do not contract Lyme disease. They may have the bacteria in their blood but it does not cause illness.
If you are interested you may go to several websites to find more information on the disease. The CDCs website is http://www.cdc.gov/ncidod/diseases/submenus/sub_lyme.htm
In Michigan, you may find information at the Emerging Diseases website at http://www.michigan.gov/emergingdiseases
The Michigan Dept. of Community Health, the Michigan Dept. of Agriculture and the Michigan Dept. of Natural Resources wrote a brochure, Tick Borne Illnesses in Michigan that is available online.
In conclusion, according to a spokesperson at the CDC, there are no published articles that state humans are not infected by deer, but because the deer is a poor reservoir for the bacteria, the likelihood of transmission from a deers blood to a human (either through a cut or via consumption) would be extremely unlikely. While there are exceptions to this type of transmission (immunologically compromised individuals), the most likely route is still via the bite of an Ixodes tick. It is always a good practice to cook all meat thoroughly (160 degrees F internal temperature) whether it is from a domestic or wildlife species. Precautions should also be taken in the preparation of cooking of meat so that contamination of surfaces and utensils doesnt occur.
Tom Cooley, MDNR Wildlife Biologist & Wildlife Disease Lab Pathologist


----------

